# not dart tank plants but pretty cool pics



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

Nepenthes bongso, newly opened pitcher

















new pitcher beside one several months old









Nepenthes veitchii x Nepenthes eymae









probably an unpublished form of Utricularia livida(i do use Utricularia in dart tanks)


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Oh wow! I really like that Utricularia! Are you working with it?


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

not sure what yah mean? i dont have enough knowlege on Utrics to publish descriptions. general consensus in the hobby is its an odd form of U. livida.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

She means do you have it and will you send her some! :? 

s


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

lol gotcha, yes im working with it, and yes i have extras but its to freaking cold to ship at the moment. this spring though ill be doing some trading


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

lol, maybe by that time the plant swap site will be up to help you with that :roll: Can you tell me more about the plant?


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

not much to tell, Utricularia are called bladderworts, the one in the picture is a terrestrial species. its probably growing in pur peat sitting in a tray with other carnivorous plants kept constantly wet with high quality water(absolutly as lil salts and minerals as possible). the water level fluctuates from about soil level to only 1/4 inch in the tray. this species forms dence mats of 1/8 inch leaves with 1/4-1/3 inch flowers. this species(as seen in the photo) will do mass bloomings. this particular species i dont think is officially described but my understanding is its a form of U. livida based on trap morphology. it gets good light, its about a foot away(based on soil level) from 4, 32 watt four foot T8 flourecent lights. alot of ppl try growing Utrics in poor light, they will grow fine in low light but i think for good reliable blooming yah need to give them good light. about a year ago i had roughly 40 Utric species and cultivars, all terrestrial, epiphytic and lithophytic species. i havent grown any of the aquatic species. at the momment i think im down to about 20 species in pots(i had a plant stand collapse which killed off about 1/2 my CP collection plus not as much time has been devoted recently to them) and maybe a couple more in frog tanks depending on whats growing. ive got some fairly rare species and some EXTREAMLY common species. if yah like miniature orchids you will appreciate Utrics, their care is just different for the most part.


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

woah... impressive pitcher for sure. 

and if you decide you want to unload one or two more of those particular Utricularia or anything relatively similar, bloom-wise, put me on the list. gorgeous.


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

heres another species, U. sanadersonii "blue flower" which i believe is from South Africa and is a lithophyte though it grows fine as a terrestrial. ive got this one growing in dart tanks really well but i havent had it bloom in one yet


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm really interested because the only bladderworts I've worked with where aquatic (pretty little yellow flowers above the surface, need to see if I can find the pics I took), so I'm really interested in trying the more terrestrial forms. I'm just starting to get really into the CPs after some successful sundews.

CP question - I've got some nice african violet "self watering" pots from my mom (who got tired of killing the plants and just gave me the pots). They are the terra cotta pots that sit inside a larger pot that acts as a resevior... would this work for CPs (what I want to plant them with) or would they possibly be too dry? I was going to get soil mix from Sac NW... not sure about water... distilled?


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

i really dont know how well it will work. i only recommend brand new terra cotta pots, never used ones as they collect salts and minerals from hard water and fertilizers most of the time flat out kills CPs. im guessing it would be to dry but it might work with mexi-pings as they can stand a bit of a dry period(BTW if yah have good light i HIGHLY recommend them, they have wonderful flowers and if yah can grow them outside at all hummingbirds love them)

as far as soil i mainly just use pure peat moss for terrestrial Utrics, maybe add some sand. most CPs dont mind and prefer their roots to be constantly soaked this includes the Utrics(with a handfull of exceptions) and the sundews(mexi-pings like more open mix either with perlite or something similar added to the peat, neps being hate constantly waterlogged, there are a few other exceptions but i doupt you will run into them)

as for water i use RO and Distilled almost exclusivly and never had a problem in the last 4 years as far as water quality.

any more questions feel free to ask, i like discussing CP's


----------



## brbarkey (May 15, 2004)

I just thought I would post my badderworts too  










U. calcifida (asenath waite)











U. livida


I also have U. longifolio (dwarf) and U.sandersonii but no pics...You can kinda see longifolio in the back right of calcifida pic, but its out of focus. These are all in my dart tank.

Ben


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

U. calycifida "Asenath Waite" is a good one U. calycifida "Yog Sothoth"(sp?) is even better. so far ive found calycifida to do well in the dart tanks which doesnt surprise me as unlike the smaller species it really does like alot of room to run. Dart tanks are quite ideal for letting it do this. i havent bloomed any in there but its to early to tell with them. i think i have 4 different cultivars of that species right now if not 5


----------



## brbarkey (May 15, 2004)

> U. calycifida "Yog Sothoth"(sp?) is even better.


Yea, I tried to get that one, but they didnt have any so they sent me this one...I got a bud on this one so if it flowers I will try and take a picture.

Ben


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

U. calycifida "Asenath Waite", "Yog Sothoth" and "Mrs. Marsh" are the 3 best cultivars that i have seen so far. "Yog Sothoth" seems to be the most free flowering but all are pretty good.


----------

